# Ermitteln und Protokollieren der Leistungsaufnahme



## Fragile Heart (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ich würde sehr gerne die Leistungsaufnahme von meinen Computer und einigen anderen Geräten ermitteln und entsprechend protokollieren. Leider finde ich zu dazu einfach nichts was mir wirklich weiter hilft, wisst ihr da Rat?

Das ganze sollte irgendwie per Software auslesbar sein und im Idealfall auch für Elektronieten wie mich beherschbar sein, wobei ich auf den letzten Punkt auch verzichte wenn es notwendig wäre.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2010)

Das kann man nicht auslesen, da musst Du Strommeßgeräte nehmen. Wenn es um die Gesamtleistung geht, dann halt an die Steckdose an der Wand so ein 0815-Strommeßgerät und da rein dann den Hauptstromstecker vom PC. Für einzlene Komponenten hilft nur ein Umrechnen, also zB bei nem PC mit onboardgrafik mal ohne Graka testen und dann mit graka messen, aber auch da ist es nicht ganz genau, weil ohne extra-Graka die Onboardsgraka ja Strom verbraucht. Einfacher wäre es zB bei RAM, da kann man mit einem und dnan mit zwei Riegeln testen - ist aber die Frage, ob das dann meßbar ist. Allein schon 100%ig die identische Situation zu erzeugen, ist schwer. Bei nur 1% Unterschied kann es auch einfach ein Maßfehler sein.

Oder man muss mit richtigen Strommeßgeräten "für profis" direkt an die Hardware ran, dann muss man aber genau wissen, wo man die Meßfühler ansetzen muss.


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und schon mal Danke Herbboy,

hab mich bestimmt falsch ausgedrückt. Was ich möchte ist eine einfache Möglichkeit heraus zu bekommen was Geräte so verbrauche. Beispiel:

PC 1 benötigt im Moment x W Leistung 
PC 2 benötigt im Moment y W Leistung

Das ganze dann halt in einer Form, die ich auslesen und weiter verarbeiten kann.

Das ganze muss nicht super genau sein.


----------



## ngi (18. Dezember 2010)

Rollen wir doch mal die Sache von hinten auf:

Wieviel € bist du bereit dafür hinzulegen?


----------



## ZeroToxin (18. Dezember 2010)

10-15€ kostet n Standard Messgerät. Das teil steckste in die Steckdose und dort kommt dann der Stecker vom Verteiler rein. Dann haste ne genaue Auflistung was der eine PC braucht und für den anderen machste das selbe.

mehr is das nich.

einmal hier: Conrad - Online Shop für Technik, Elektronik und innovative Ideen

und einmal hier:
STROMVERBRAUCHS-ÜBERWACHUNG COST CONTROL im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2010)

Jo, auslesen geht wie gesagt nicht, aber dass Du Dich hinsetzt, so ein Strommeßgerät für die Steckdose nimmst und abliest, das wäre eben die bei weitem simpelste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Dezember 2010)

Nochmals Danke für die ganzen Hinweis.

Ich hatte jetzt das hier gefunden. VOLTCRAFT® VSM-100 Smart Metering System Komplett-Set mit VSM-103 Zähler, VSM-101 Gateway, USB-Funkstick und Software im Conrad Online Shop Sowas müssten man doch eigentlich als Grundlage nehmen können oder?  Stellt sich wahrscheinlich nur die Frage ob die Schnittstelle dazu offen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du das UNBEDINGT direkt am PC aufzeichnen willst, kannst Du das machen. Natürlich zieht der PC dann auch etwas mehr Strom, WEIL er auch die Stromberechnung grad durchführt  

Aber ehrlich gesagt würd ich einfach ein 20-30€ meßgerät nehmen und dann halt selber nachsehen. Was genau willst Du denn messen? Kommt da denn wirklich drauf an, dass Du zB sekündlich aktuelle Werte bekommst, die Du alle aufzeichnen kannst?


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja das ist doch genau das Problem. Wenn das Ding da hängt und ich es nur Manuel Auslesen kann, dann wird sich das nicht lohnen, da ich immer wieder vergessen werde das zu tun. Wenn ich die Sachen aber per Software automatisch Auslsen kann, dann kann ich im Nachhinein immer noch schauen was ich wann wie verbraucht habe. 

Das ganze ist wohl die meiste Zeit spielerrei, aber ich genau solche Sachen liebe ich.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2010)

O.k, aber wenn Du das ablesen vergisst, dann vergisst Du doch ganz sicher auch, zu notieren, was Du wann aktivierst, startest, abschaltest usw. - diese Notizen brauchst Du doch aber dann wiedeurm, um die Meßwert-Schwankungen auch Ereignissen zuzuordnen ^^


----------



## Fragile Heart (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das meiste kann ich dann ja Automatisch ermitteln. Es geht mir bei meinen bemühungen nicht so sehr ums herausfinden welche Komponenten was verbraucht, sondern ehr um heraus zu finden für welche Arbeiten ich wieviel Energie brauche. 

Ich wollte das ganze Projekt vorstellen, sobald es durch geplannt ist und dann werden bestimmt einige Sachen klarer werden. Im Moment sind noch zuviele Punkte unklar, so das ich noch kein genaues Bild habe ... Also noch etwas Geduld.


----------

